

4k Ultra Short Throw Projector [Sony] - ckluis
http://www.sony.net/Products/4k-ultra-short-throw/

======
Someone
Only 1920x1080 for computer monitors, 400W or thereabouts, and, of course, no
pricing. But it does look decent or nice, depending on your preferences for
your living room, and is 2000 lumen, so it might be usable in fairly lit
rooms.

------
tabulatouch
I guess with an easy way to do projection mapping (like
[http://www.facadesignage.com](http://www.facadesignage.com) ) this could
become a good way to create interactive wallpapers.

